# Samsung ML-1430 Printer Sharing to WindowsXP

## elegent

I am running into a small issue with samba and cups when trying to share my printer.  It doesn't come up under the workgroups when I try to add the printer from windows, so I know it's a configuration error on my part.  My configurations and system specs are as follows...

Software Versions:

cups-1.1.20-r2

samba-3.0.7

Printer Driver: Samsung-ML-1430-gdi.ppd

[System Specs]

Kernel: 2.6.7

USB Printer (with hotplug installed and running)

Base install (2004.1)

Any help is greatly appreciated.  Thank you.

```
[global]

  workgroup = MODSF3    # set your windows network

  workgroup MODSF3

  load printers = yes

  browseable = yes

  printing = cups           # tell samba that we'd like CUPS for printing

  printcap name = cups

  encrypt passwords = yes

  lock directory = /usr/local/samba/var/lock

  interfaces = eth1             # the interface to the local network

  security = user

[print$]

  comment = Printer Drivers

  # this path holds the driver structure

  path = /usr/share/cups/model/

  guest ok = no

  browseable = yes

  read only = yes

  # add a username to the write list

  # if you don't want root to be the only

  # printer admin

  write list = username,root,element

[SamsungML-1430] # the name is arbitraqry, but should be consistant throughout

comment = Samsung ML-1430 Laser Printer

printable = yes

path = /var/spool/samba

public = yes

guest ok = yes

printer admin = root,element

[printers]

comment = All Printers

path = /var/spool/samba

browseable = no

public = yes

guest ok = yes

writable = no

printable = yes

printer admin = element,root

```

----------

## beergutxl

Probally can't help much but assuming

a) you can print from the print server machine and 

b) you are looking for the printer on the machines shares under windows. 

Are you trying to print using the windows printer drivers or the cups printer drivers from the windows machines?

----------

## elegent

Well, I believe it to be the samba configuration possibly.  Because the share isn't coming up at all. 

my samba configuration is listed above.

----------

## sushyad

I have mine working fine. Check the samba logs in /var/log/samba to see if they tell you something. I don't remember doing anything special to have it show up as shared.

----------

## elegent

Well, my logs show this.

```

log.nmbd

[2004/10/02 04:10:52, 0] libsmb/unexpected.c:unexpected_packet(53)

  Failed to open unexpected.tdb

[2004/10/02 04:10:53, 0] libsmb/unexpected.c:unexpected_packet(53)

  Failed to open unexpected.tdb

[2004/10/02 04:10:54, 0] libsmb/unexpected.c:unexpected_packet(53)

  Failed to open unexpected.tdb

[2004/10/02 04:10:54, 0] nmbd/nmbd_serverlistdb.c:write_browse_list(341)

  write_browse_list: Can't open file /usr/local/samba/var/lock/browse.dat.. Error was No such file or directory

[2004/10/02 04:10:54, 0] libsmb/unexpected.c:unexpected_packet(53)

  Failed to open unexpected.tdb

[2004/10/02 04:10:54, 0] libsmb/unexpected.c:unexpected_packet(53)

  Failed to open unexpected.tdb

[2004/10/02 04:10:54, 0] libsmb/unexpected.c:unexpected_packet(53)

  Failed to open unexpected.tdb

[2004/10/02 04:10:54, 0] libsmb/unexpected.c:unexpected_packet(53)

  Failed to open unexpected.tdb

[2004/10/02 04:10:54, 0] libsmb/unexpected.c:unexpected_packet(53)

  Failed to open unexpected.tdb

[2004/10/02 04:10:55, 0] libsmb/unexpected.c:unexpected_packet(53)

  Failed to open unexpected.tdb

[2004/10/02 04:10:55, 0] libsmb/unexpected.c:unexpected_packet(53)

  Failed to open unexpected.tdb

[2004/10/02 04:10:56, 0] libsmb/unexpected.c:unexpected_packet(53)

  Failed to open unexpected.tdb

[2004/10/02 04:10:57, 0] libsmb/unexpected.c:unexpected_packet(53)

  Failed to open unexpected.tdb

[2004/10/02 04:10:58, 0] libsmb/unexpected.c:unexpected_packet(53)

  Failed to open unexpected.tdb

[2004/10/02 04:10:59, 0] libsmb/unexpected.c:unexpected_packet(53)

  Failed to open unexpected.tdb

[2004/10/02 04:10:59, 0] nmbd/nmbd_serverlistdb.c:write_browse_list(341)

  write_browse_list: Can't open file /usr/local/samba/var/lock/browse.dat.. Error was No such file or directory

[2004/10/02 04:11:00, 0] libsmb/unexpected.c:unexpected_packet(53)

  Failed to open unexpected.tdb

[2004/10/02 04:11:05, 0] nmbd/nmbd_serverlistdb.c:write_browse_list(341)

  write_browse_list: Can't open file /usr/local/samba/var/lock/browse.dat.. Error was No such file or directory

[2004/10/02 04:11:20, 0] nmbd/nmbd_serverlistdb.c:write_browse_list(341)

  write_browse_list: Can't open file /usr/local/samba/var/lock/browse.dat.. Error was No such file or directory

```

Continously.

While my  log.smdb shows

```

[2004/09/29 15:47:15, 0] smbd/server.c:main(760)

  smbd version 3.0.7 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2004/09/29 15:47:15, 1] param/params.c:Parameter(368)

  params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: workgroup shiremods

[2004/09/29 15:47:15, 0] param/loadparm.c:map_parameter(2435)

  Unknown parameter encountered: "gust ok"

[2004/09/29 15:47:15, 0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parameter(3125)

  Ignoring unknown parameter "gust ok"

[2004/09/29 15:47:15, 0] lib/messages.c:message_init(106)

  ERROR: Failed to initialise messages database

[2004/09/29 17:07:07, 0] smbd/server.c:main(760)

  smbd version 3.0.7 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2004/09/29 17:07:07, 1] param/params.c:Parameter(368)

  params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: workgroup APU-MODS

[2004/09/29 17:07:07, 0] param/loadparm.c:map_parameter(2435)

  Unknown parameter encountered: "gust ok"

[2004/09/29 17:07:07, 0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parameter(3125)

  Ignoring unknown parameter "gust ok"

[2004/09/29 17:07:08, 0] lib/messages.c:message_init(106)

  ERROR: Failed to initialise messages database

[2004/09/30 21:53:15, 0] smbd/server.c:main(760)

  smbd version 3.0.7 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2004/09/30 21:53:15, 1] param/params.c:Parameter(368)

  params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: workgroup mods-f3

[2004/09/30 21:53:19, 0] lib/messages.c:message_init(106)

  ERROR: Failed to initialise messages database

[2004/09/30 21:56:50, 0] smbd/server.c:main(760)

  smbd version 3.0.7 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2004/09/30 21:56:53, 0] lib/messages.c:message_init(106)

  ERROR: Failed to initialise messages database

[2004/09/30 22:06:21, 0] smbd/server.c:main(760)

  smbd version 3.0.7 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2004/09/30 22:06:43, 0] lib/messages.c:message_init(106)

  ERROR: Failed to initialise messages database

[2004/09/30 22:32:54, 0] smbd/server.c:main(760)

  smbd version 3.0.7 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2004/09/30 22:33:01, 0] lib/messages.c:message_init(106)

  ERROR: Failed to initialise messages database

[2004/09/30 22:33:18, 0] smbd/server.c:main(760)

  smbd version 3.0.7 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2004/09/30 22:33:26, 0] lib/messages.c:message_init(106)

  ERROR: Failed to initialise messages database

[2004/09/30 22:54:03, 0] smbd/server.c:main(760)

  smbd version 3.0.7 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2004/09/30 22:54:14, 0] lib/messages.c:message_init(106)

  ERROR: Failed to initialise messages database

[2004/09/30 22:55:07, 0] smbd/server.c:main(760)

  smbd version 3.0.7 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2004/09/30 22:55:07, 1] param/params.c:Parameter(368)

  params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: workgroup MODSF3

[2004/09/30 22:55:47, 0] lib/messages.c:message_init(106)

  ERROR: Failed to initialise messages database

[2004/10/02 21:41:26, 0] smbd/server.c:main(760)

  smbd version 3.0.7 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2004/10/02 21:41:27, 0] lib/messages.c:message_init(106)

  ERROR: Failed to initialise messages database

```

Any ideas why I wouldn't be coming up on a windows machine from those errors?

----------

## fleed

It seems that the problem is with the samba config for the printer. In that case, if you're willing, you could just dump samba and print using cups directly. Just specify http://server:631/printers/name in the location of the printer when you're setting it up in windows and it should work fine. I've had way too many problems with printing using samba. Got it to work but in the end I just set up the windows machine to print directly using cups - no reason to add one extra unnecessary step in the process!

----------

## elegent

Hmm okay. I'll try that out this afternoon.  Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

